# Deer feeder opinions



## BassHunter0123 (Jul 14, 2009)

I want everyones opinion on deer feeders. Do you think that the feeders spook the deer? especially the bucks?? Do you think you have the same success as just having a "corn pile"? thanks for your opinion


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Feeders won't spook deer . I have seen deer stand under them when they go off and had corn fall over them. I have seen deer bed down and wait for the feeder to go off. I have seen deer come running when the feeder goes off like a dinner bell.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

any feed attracts them...I know some that have the spinner type auto feeders that when the deer hear it go off they come right in to feed....My high tripod one seems to get there attention just being over there head, but doesn't seem to deter them one bit...I like my pvc tube feeders that hold 50lbs, and my troff feeder too....don't ever use the slinger auto one anymore.....should put it on here for sale

you can see the legs in the pictures 



.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

ironman172 said:


> ..don't ever use the slinger auto one anymore.....should put it on here for sale you can see the legs in the pictures .


Sell the feeder...hell... I'd sell hunting opportunities for the deer at the feeder. That is where the money is.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

PapawSmith said:


> Sell the hell feeder...hell... I'd sell hunting opportunities for the deer at the feeder. That is where the money is.



they come to visit the feeders and NOT me ....whats your bid on a chance

.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

This is funny. I was out im my barn putting togther two new feeders I just received. Took a break and came in a saw this thread.


----------



## BassHunter0123 (Jul 14, 2009)

thats for the opinions.I have had plenty of pics with the feeder up but sometimes they seemed to want a nice big pile of corn better. nice pics guys


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

my troff feeder full of corn....I will throw some around on the ground that they seem to eat first....but eventually get to the troff feeder


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

I use 4" and 6" PVC Pipe with a notch cut out of the bottom and gravity feed the corn. It just helps keep it from getting wet Of course once they find it keep your wallet out Cause there going to eat it. I get a lot of good pics Right now I put out 100# shell corn and 50# bag eared corn every saturday around noon And Sometimes I throw in a little treat like apples if there on sell I cut them in half to make sure more get them . I just like to make sure the ladies are staying in the area cause if they are there then so are the big Guys Good Luck !


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

The reasons I went to feeders from just dumping on the ground was the corn cost.

The deer would go through a 40 lb bag dumped in 24 hrs. I am only at the hunting property once a week and all of the corn would be gone the first night. The rest of week there was nothing for them.

With a feeder I can put in 200 lbs and feed twice daily and feed for a month or even more If I want. I can regulate how much they get to eat and when. Corn is not the best thing for a deer and when I dumped it some ate way too much at a time. Now they get a much smaller amount twice a day.


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

I just hate the amount of racoons that get there share then the squirrels and of course every now and then A boat load of birds . I use my camera as it takes pics to see if there is still corn coming out of the feeder and what day it runs out when I check my card on saturday 


Lundy, wondering about why corn is bad for a deer ? When they have it to thier will for roughly half a year give or take? just curious what you know thanks


----------



## BassHunter0123 (Jul 14, 2009)

If we could keep the racoons out that would be a huge help. I know what ya mean about they would eat it all in one night if just dumped. When there is snow on the ground and its cold i could go through a 60lb bag a day!!! sometimes this HUGE flock of little blackbirds will come and clean every piece of corn in no time(thats when i get the .22 out the window!!!).....Corn is not good for deer because it holds little nutritional value and is basically just a filler. I knew someone would question that comment. everyone has their opinion and is a topic that will cause a stir. It has been heard that it will occasionally kill deer...Dont know if its true or not. I guess anything can kill anything at any given time


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Its like us....goes through whole....not a lot of nutritional value for them with the corn..... not real sure if they eat too much if that would hurt them....they come to mine and get a munch then move on....the feeders keep my corn dry...once wet they don't care for it as much....the ***** are the ones that clean me out the most


----------



## bonifas9017 (May 23, 2011)

Corn does have nutritional value it is a source of protein. It is just hard form them to digest. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BassHunter0123 (Jul 14, 2009)

this may be a bit exagerated...http://www.farmanddairy.com/columns/feeding-corn-to-deer-could-be-death-sentence/14324.html


----------



## BassHunter0123 (Jul 14, 2009)

your right it does have a LITTLE nutritional value....Its the digesting part thats not good for them


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

You can do a search for feeding deer corn and get plenty of stuff to read. Overall it is not highly suggested as healthy for deer and certainly some of the studies suggest that it can be far worse than just not healthy.

Add that to the fact that the deer I'm feeding have probably never seen a corn field in their lives, it is not a part of their regular diet.

That was another reason for me to go to feeders, I certainly don't want to unintentionally harm them by them eating too much corn at one time and feeders pretty much prevent that possibility with the amount I set them to feed daily.

So using feeders has become a easy choice for me. Feeds small amounts for weeks, reduces costs, they have a little everyday, might be better for them than larger quantities, AND the bucks don't seem to mind the feeders.

I have been using a Moultrie EZ feeder for the last 3 years with no issues. Cabelas had them on sale so I just purchased two more this week.


----------



## BassHunter0123 (Jul 14, 2009)

I got a wildgame innovations 30 gallon....if you let it run dry the squirrels will eat the plastic funnel...


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Lundy said:


> That was another reason for me to go to feeders, I certainly don't want to unintentionally harm them by them eating too much corn at one time and feeders pretty much prevent that possibility with the amount I set them to feed daily.


As long as your not a tree huger trying to feed swarms of deer alfalfa and corn to "save" them, I don't think using corn, in a feeder especially, as an attractant will ever impact their overall health. If you want them to show up you have provide them something they 'want', not something they necessarily 'need'. It's like the food truck that comes to the job sites. If they want to attract and sell to hungry workers they load their truck with cheese burgers and soda not broccoli and fairy waters. Same principal.
I have traditionally dumped corn on the ground and experienced the same rapid depletion, really rapid once the snow flies and the ground freezes. I think I'm going to check out a couple of these Moultrie feeders and see how they work.


----------



## fishnohio (Jan 7, 2008)

i made a pvc feeder out of 4 inch and filled it up with corn last friday and put out a jar of peanut butter and some crushed sugar beets and put out my camera and got plenty of pics the beets are gone and the feeder was empty wednesday and the peanut buter was 1/3 gone i watcheed the birds and squirrels eat the p/b and corn so this is a couple pics i got......i had no idea these ate sugar beets or corn......lol


----------



## marlin78 (Jul 18, 2012)

Just bought a 70 gallon feeder from hunten outdoors it holds 475 pounds of corn and I have it set to drop 3.5 in morning and same in evening . Making it good for about 60 days . This feeder is pretty sweet 8 feed times a day 3 motor speeds and it will throw for up to 99 seconds . Also I bought corn in bulk and hot a better price than 100 at a time . The feeder was only 179.00 free shipping , and I figure it will save me at least that in corn because its controlled . Hope this helps .


----------

